# what type of ray?



## Jason Newby (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey Guys new to saltwater fshing. My wife caught this ray 4.13.13 at 3mb. Was unsure what kind or even if legal t keep. Can you eat stingrays? I atached pics ( i think ) please help

thanks in advance

newby


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like a possibly a spiny butterfly ray to me. I've heard they're delicious, but never had them.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

yep. butterfly ray.thought of trying one sometime. they look like a flounder when we are out gigging. sure will get your heart rate up.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Butterfly ray. No barb in the tail.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

whats the scoop on keeping for table fare?? Are they good?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I love them. Skin the wings and stamp them out in half dollar size circles. Sear in butter with salt and pepper for 30 seconds on each side and enjoy.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Smooth butterfly ray. I've eaten them before and thought they were pretty good. I just cooked the whole filet on the grill


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I love them. Skin the wings and stamp them out in half dollar size circles. Sear in butter with salt and pepper for 30 seconds on each side and enjoy.


 Basically tastes like scallops


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have heard that rays taste like scallops for a long time, so at the pier I kept a cow ray. Tasted nothing like scallops, they were kinda tough. Reminded me of gator tails, later did I read that cow rays are not the one they were talking about. Took forever to fillet those darn wings too!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Glad to hear the proper name for these guys, I've always heard them called "carpet rays" They will definitely get your attention when your flounder gigging!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

johnboatjosh said:


> Glad to hear the proper name for these guys, I've always heard them called "carpet rays" They will definitely get your attention when your flounder gigging!


I'll bet they will, especially if you stick one!


----------

